# Fischereischein nach Umzug in anderes Bundesland



## gh0sty

Hi Leute,
ich schätze mal diese Frage habt ihr scvhon 1000mal gehört. Nur find ich dieses Thema noch immer unklar.

Ich hab bis vor 4Monaten in Berlin gewohnt und besitze auch einen Berliner Fischereischein, der bis April 2014 noch gültig ist.

Nun bin ich des Berufes wegen nach Sachsen Anhalt gezogen.

Jetzt hab ich gehört,dass der Berliner Fischereischein seine Gültigkeit weiterhin behält. Wenn dieser nun abgelaufen ist muss ich natürlich zur unteren Fischereibehörde in der jeweiligen Region Sachsen Anhalt wo mein Hauptwohnsitz jetzt ist.

ODER

Muss ich direkt nach dem Umzug einen komplett neuen des Landes Sachsen Anhalt ausstellen lassen?

Was ich aber nicht gut finden würde, da ich ja einen gültigen Fischereischein besitze.

Gibt es da vielleicht irgendwo ein Paragraphen etc. wo das geregelt steht?

LG
gh0sty


----------



## Taxidermist

*AW: Fischereischein nach Umzug in anderes Bundesland*



> Jetzt hab ich gehört,dass der Berliner Fischereischein  seine Gültigkeit weiterhin behält. Wenn dieser nun abgelaufen ist muss  ich natürlich zur unteren Fischereibehörde in der jeweiligen Region  Sachsen Anhalt wo mein Hauptwohnsitz jetzt ist.



Du hast ein rechtsgültiges Dokument welches Bundesweit gilt, dafür hast du schließlich auch bezahlt und du musst den Fischereischein erst verlängern (am Wohnort), wenn dieser abgelaufen ist!
Es kann natürlich sein, dass dieser dann neu ausgestellt wird.
Bei uns macht man das (Verlängerung), auf dem Rathaus b.z.w. Bürgerbüro!

Jürgen


----------



## Professor Tinca

*AW: Fischereischein nach Umzug in anderes Bundesland*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Du hast ein rechtsgültiges Dokument welches Bundesweit gilt,




Nene... ist doch kein Bundesfischereischein!#d

Manche Bundesländer erkenne die FiSch anderer BL an und manche nicht.
#h


----------



## gh0sty

*AW: Fischereischein nach Umzug in anderes Bundesland*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Nene... ist doch kein Bundesfischereischein!#d
> 
> Manche Bundesländer erkenne die FiSch anderer BL an und manche nicht.
> #h



Und da haben wir den Salat.
Die untere Fischereibehörde in Merseburg (Zuständig für Saalkreis) Sachsen Anhalt brauch ich garnicht fragen. Die sagen sowieso, dass ich den neu brauche. Die wollen ja schließlich auch die Fischereiabgabe in ihren Kassen klingeln lassen.

Ich find es echt ne Sauerei, dass es da nichts einheitliches gibt.
Ich sollte vielleicht noch erwähnen, dass ich meine Fischereiprüfung in Halle/Saale abgelegt hatte. Also in Sachsen Anhalt.

Und für knapp 3Jahren hatte ich mir mit dem Zeugnis in Berlin einen neuen Fischereischein ausstellen lassen.


----------



## Taxidermist

*AW: Fischereischein nach Umzug in anderes Bundesland*

@Prof.Tinca, als ich vor Jahren von RLP nach BW gezogen bin, habe ich den Fischereischein auch noch jahrelang verwendet!
Nur als dieser abgelaufen war, habe ich mir einen neuen ausstellen lassen müssen und selbst in diesem neuen (5 Jahre gültig), stand noch so lange eine falsche Adresse (erneuter Umzug), bis ich ihn wieder verlängern musste!
Dann bin ich ja ein übler Rechtsbrecher?

Jürgen


----------



## Professor Tinca

*AW: Fischereischein nach Umzug in anderes Bundesland*

Dann akzeptieren die dort den FiSch anderer Bundesländer. 

Meistens tauschen die den schon um in einen FiSch des BL. Manche BL wollen aber auch einen Nachweis über die bestandene Prüfung.
#h


----------



## Taxidermist

*AW: Fischereischein nach Umzug in anderes Bundesland*



> Dann akzeptieren die dort den FiSch anderer Bundesländer. Ist leider nicht überall so.


Oder ich bin einfach selbstverständlich davon ausgegangen!
Sieht leider wiedermal nach Geldmacherei aus!
An Stelle des TS würde ich einfach versuchen mit dem Berliner Fischereischein Gewässerkarten zu lösen, b.z.w. irgendwo Vereinsmitglied zu werden und nur wenn man sich mokiert, einen neuen Schein lösen (bezahlen).

Jürgen


----------



## Professor Tinca

*AW: Fischereischein nach Umzug in anderes Bundesland*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Oder ich bin einfach selbstverständlich davon ausgegangen!Sieht leider wiedermal nach Geldmacherei aus!




Ganz deiner Meinug Jürgen.
Der neue(umgetauschte) FiSch kostet ja auch Gebühren.
#h


----------



## Franky

*AW: Fischereischein nach Umzug in anderes Bundesland*

Nee Jürgen, das ist von BL zu BL unterschiedlich. In SA muss der Gute hoffen, dass seine Prüfung und sein Schein als "gleichgestellt" angesehen wird und er so die Prüfung nicht erneut machen muss:
http://www.lav-sachsen-anhalt.de/service/verordnung_zur_durchfuehrung_des_fischereigesetzes.pdf


----------



## spin-paule

*AW: Fischereischein nach Umzug in anderes Bundesland*

Bin aus BaWü und habe in Hessen studiert.
Meinen BaWü-Fischereischein hat die Wasserschutzpolizei in Hessen stets akzeptiert obwohl im Personalausweis bereits meine Darmstädter Adresse stand. Zwei Jahre später lief er aus und ich beantragte in Hessen Verlängerung und erhielt auf dem Bürgeramt einen neuen 5 Jahresschein aus Hessen. 
3 Jahre später zog ich zurück nach BaWü. Die Kontrolleure in BaWü störten sich nicht am Hessischen Fischereischein. 2 Jahr später lief der Hessische Schein aus und ich erwarb in BaWü einen neuen Fischereischein auf Lebenszeit ("Lebenszeit" ist etwas irreführend, denn nach 10 Jahre muss ich ihn verlängern €€€).

Fazit: Zwischen Hessen uns BaWü scheint es keine Probleme zu geben. Mich würde interessieren, welche Bundesländer andere Bundesländer nicht akzeptieren.

Gruß
Paul


----------



## Taxidermist

*AW: Fischereischein nach Umzug in anderes Bundesland*



> Der neue(umgetauschte) FiSch kostet ja auch Gebühren.



Dann müsste es ja wenigstens die Möglichkeit geben, sich die überbezahlten Gebühren (wegen Ungültigkeit) wieder erstatten zu lassen.
Aber ich würde drauf wetten, dies ist nicht vorgesehen/möglich!

Jürgen


----------



## Professor Tinca

*AW: Fischereischein nach Umzug in anderes Bundesland*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Aber ich würde drauf wetten, dies ist nicht vorgesehen/möglich!



Worauf du einen...ääääh...dich verlassen kannst.|supergri


----------



## spin-paule

*AW: Fischereischein nach Umzug in anderes Bundesland*



spin-paule schrieb:


> ...Mich würde interessieren, welche Bundesländer andere Bundesländer nicht akzeptieren.



Aha, Danke Franky - §5 (2): SA kann sich gegen die Akzeptanz eines "fremden" Jahresfischreischeines aussprechen.


----------



## Franky

*AW: Fischereischein nach Umzug in anderes Bundesland*

Viel Erfolg!
Lt. Aussage der unteren Fischereibehörde, spez. einer der dortigen Sachbearbeiter, wäre meine Bremer Fischereiprüfung von 1989 in Hessen NICHT anerkannt, wohl aber der auf dieser Basis im Jahre 1997 erstmalig ausgestellte und im Jahre 2003 korrigierte Fischereischein auf Lebenszeit.
Demnach DARF ich diesen um keinen Preis verlieren, denn sonst wäre der einfachererererere Weg die Prüfung erneut abzulegen... Bis man dort Behörden und Verbände zusammengebracht hätte, fürchte ich, bin ich zu alt und gebrechlich um zu angeln...


----------



## Taxidermist

*AW: Fischereischein nach Umzug in anderes Bundesland*



> Lt. Aussage der unteren Fischereibehörde, spez. einer der dortigen Sachbearbeiter,



Mit etwas Glück könnte der auch den Weg aller Beamten gehen und in die (vorzeitige) Pension verschwinden!



> Bis man dort Behörden und Verbände zusammengebracht hätte, fürchte ich, bin ich zu alt und gebrechlich um zu angeln...



Schlimm, wenn sowas noch dazu von Beamtenwillkür abhängig ist und etwa eine Ermessensfrage ist!
Habe auch schon mal mit sonem Ermessensarxxxloch auf einem Straßenverkehrsamt zu tun gehabt, der Typ ist für sein "Ermessen" in der ganzen Region hier berühmt und berüchtigt.
Da haben sich schon einige Leute überlegt, den mal von der Arbeit "abzuholen"!

Jürgen


----------



## gh0sty

*AW: Fischereischein nach Umzug in anderes Bundesland*



Franky schrieb:


> Nee Jürgen, das ist von BL zu BL unterschiedlich. In SA muss der Gute hoffen, dass seine Prüfung und sein Schein als "gleichgestellt" angesehen wird und er so die Prüfung nicht erneut machen muss:
> http://www.lav-sachsen-anhalt.de/service/verordnung_zur_durchfuehrung_des_fischereigesetzes.pdf



Da brauch ich nicht hoffen. Wie gesagt hab ich meine Fischereiprüfung in Sachsen Anhalt abgelegt und das Fischereizeugnis existiert noch so im Originalen. Da wird es keine Probleme geben.

Mein Problem ist halt nur, dass ich es als Frech bezeichnen würde, wenn ich meinen noch fast 2Jahre gültigen Fischereischein in Sachsen Anhalt erneut ausstellen lassen müsste.

LG


----------



## welsstipper

*AW: Fischereischein nach Umzug in anderes Bundesland*

in niedersachsen ist das teil auf lebenszeit gültig ich bin vor einigen jahren nach nrw zurück gezogen in nds brauchte ich nie einen also haben ich mir hier einen ausstellen lassen jetzt muß ich alle 5 jahre neu bzw verlängern lassen... ein vereins kamerad hat schon seid 30 jahren seinen alten aus NDS und es interessiert niemanden ... also arschlecken und weiter angeln ...


----------



## Sinned

*AW: Fischereischein nach Umzug in anderes Bundesland*

Der Trick einen Fischereischein auf Lebenszeit zu bekommen ist wirklich einfach. Fahr nach Göttingen, oder irgendeine andere Stadt aus NDS. Gehe zum Bürgerbüro, melde dich als in Göttingen wohnend an (kostet nichts), gehe zum Fischereiamt, lass dir nen neuen Fischereischein ausstellen, bezahl die 30€ und das wars. In der Heimatstadt kannst du dich dann wieder ummelden. Ich kenne viele, die das so gemacht haben. Ist einfach die beste Idee.


----------



## Twister_Jigger

*AW: Fischereischein nach Umzug in anderes Bundesland*

Ich habe vor etlichen Jahren meinen Fischereischein in SH gemacht und bin dann vor einigen Jahren nach Bremen gezogen. Dort habe ich den lebenslangen Angelschein beantragt. Laut dem Fischeramt Bremen soll dieser bundesweit gültig sein. Es wäre eine Frechheit, aber nichts Verwunderliches, wenn ich dann wieder einen Neuen beantragen soll. Dass riecht förmlich danach "Zentralfischereiprüfungen" einzuführen, um diesem Wahnsinn und Irrsinn ein Ende zu setzen!

Grüße

Twister


----------



## Franky

*AW: Fischereischein nach Umzug in anderes Bundesland*



pimp_up_ur_life schrieb:


> Der Trick einen Fischereischein auf Lebenszeit zu bekommen ist wirklich einfach. Fahr nach Göttingen, oder irgendeine andere Stadt aus NDS. Gehe zum Bürgerbüro, melde dich als in Göttingen wohnend an (kostet nichts), gehe zum Fischereiamt, lass dir nen neuen Fischereischein ausstellen, bezahl die 30€ und das wars. In der Heimatstadt kannst du dich dann wieder ummelden. Ich kenne viele, die das so gemacht haben. Ist einfach die beste Idee.



Hast Du eine Ahnung, was das für Einzelne alles an Rattenschwanz nach sich zieht und im Zweifel Stress mit Finanzamt und Konsorten bedeutet (Zulassung des Kfz, etcpp.)
Mal eben den Hauptwohnsitz "ummelden" ist nicht so einfach! #d Einige Bürgerbüros verlangen z. B. den Mietvertrag als Nachweis...


----------



## Sinned

*AW: Fischereischein nach Umzug in anderes Bundesland*



Franky schrieb:


> Hast Du eine Ahnung, was das für Einzelne alles an Rattenschwanz nach sich zieht und im Zweifel Stress mit Finanzamt und Konsorten bedeutet (Zulassung des Kfz, etcpp.)
> Mal eben den Hauptwohnsitz "ummelden" ist nicht so einfach! #d Einige Bürgerbüros verlangen z. B. den Mietvertrag als Nachweis...


Nicht in einer Studentenstadt wie Göttingen.


----------



## Dorschgreifer

*AW: Fischereischein nach Umzug in anderes Bundesland*



pimp_up_ur_life schrieb:


> Der Trick einen Fischereischein auf Lebenszeit zu bekommen ist wirklich einfach. Fahr nach Göttingen, oder irgendeine andere Stadt aus NDS. Gehe zum Bürgerbüro, melde dich als in Göttingen wohnend an (kostet nichts), gehe zum Fischereiamt, lass dir nen neuen Fischereischein ausstellen, bezahl die 30€ und das wars. In der Heimatstadt kannst du dich dann wieder ummelden. Ich kenne viele, die das so gemacht haben. Ist einfach die beste Idee.


 

Puhhh, ihr habt ja heiße Sachen drauf....

Das ist rechtlich ganz klar Betrug und ob man dieses Risiko für 30,-€ eingehen möchte......

Und nur weil eventuell die Wasserschutzpolizei (auch die kennen nicht jede Regelung bis ins Detail) einen anderen Fischereischein nicht bemängelt, deswegen ist der auch noch lange nicht gültig, das könnte beim nächsten "wissenden" Fischereiaufseher voll in die Hose gehen.

Grundsätzlich hat sich jeder Angler bei der zuständigen Stelle darüber zu erkundigen, mit welchem rechtlichen Papier er wo Angeln darf, tut er dies nicht, dann muss er ganz einfach damit rechnen, das er im Zweifel dran ist.


----------



## Taxidermist

*AW: Fischereischein nach Umzug in anderes Bundesland*



> Puhhh, ihr habt ja heiße Sachen drauf....
> 
> Das ist rechtlich ganz klar Betrug und ob man dieses Risiko für 30,-€ eingehen möchte......


Für mich sieht es auch nach Betrug aus, wenn ein gelöster (bezahlter)
Fischereischein durch einen Umzug ungültig wird und man wiederholt
am neuen Wohnort zur Kasse gebeten wird, ohne die Möglichkeit zu haben, die vorher entrichteten Gebühren zurück zu erhalten!
Ich finde es gut die Bürokratie mit ihren eigenen Mitteln zu schlagen und mir mit einer Kurzanmeldung, z.B. einen lebenslangen Fischereischein zu beschaffen.
Wobei die Bezeichnung "Lebenslang" ja eigentlich auch wieder gelogen ist, weil man auch den alle Jahre wieder verlängern muss und erneute Gebühren b.z.w Fischereiabgabe zu zahlen ist!
Und die Verwaltungsgebühren werden nicht etwa einmal fällig, was ja logisch wäre, für den einmaligen Vorgang, sondern jährlich berechnet, so dass beispielsweise für eine fünfjährige Verlängerung fünf mal die Verwaltung abgerechnet wird!
Beschiss auf ganzer Linie und Staatliche (Städtische) Abzockerei!
Resümee: Wer nicht bescheisst, wird beschissen!

Jürgen


----------



## Sinned

*AW: Fischereischein nach Umzug in anderes Bundesland*

Der niedersächsische Fischereischein gilt tatsächlich auf Lebenszeit und muss nie erneuert werden.


----------



## antonio

*AW: Fischereischein nach Umzug in anderes Bundesland*

der thüringer auch einmal bezahlen und lebenslang gültig ohne weitere zahlungen.

antonio


----------



## Taxidermist

*AW: Fischereischein nach Umzug in anderes Bundesland*



> Der niedersächsische Fischereischein gilt tatsächlich auf Lebenszeit und muss nie erneuert werden.


Dank Kleinstaaterei ist es in BW so, dass man ihn, wie ich schon schrieb, immer wieder verlängern muss!
Als ich ihn bei der letzten Verlängerung,aufgezwungen bekam, musste ich erst mal wieder los und mir für 14€ neue Passbilder zu besorgen, anstatt meinen bisherigen einfach in eins der noch freien Felder zu verlängern.
Die Ausweise sind identisch, bis auf den mikroskopisch kleinen Aufdruck
"Lebenslang"!
Wobei, wie ich auch schon schrieb, dies wieder nur Lüge ist!
Für mich ist dieses Verwaltungsgeschachere einfach alles andere als bürgernah und nur darauf ausgerichtet den Bürgern das Geld aus der Tasche zu ziehen!
Übrigends kostet der Schein hier für fünf Jahre ca.70€ und dass "lebenslang", alle fünf Jahre wieder.

Jürgen


----------



## ulf

*AW: Fischereischein nach Umzug in anderes Bundesland*

Hallo

Auch in Bayern wird der lebenslange Schein einmal bezahlt und dann war's das. Allerdings sind das je nach Alter schon ein wenig mehr als die weiter oben erwähnten 30 Euro .
In BaWü, McPom, SA und Thüringen wurde der auch immer anerkannt.

Gruß Ulf


----------



## Twister_Jigger

*AW: Fischereischein nach Umzug in anderes Bundesland*

So wurde es mir auch beim bremerischen Schein gesagt und ich verlasse mich auf diese Aussage.

Grüße

Twister


----------



## Anglero

*AW: Fischereischein nach Umzug in anderes Bundesland*



spin-paule schrieb:


> Aha, Danke Franky - §5 (2): SA kann sich gegen die Akzeptanz eines "fremden" Jahresfischreischeines aussprechen.


 
Dieser Absatz dürfte sich auf das Ausland beziehen (andere Staaten), nicht zu verwechseln mit Bundesländern.

Siehe auch:
§ 6
Gleichstellung von Fischerprüfungen
Die staatlich abgenommenen oder staatlich anerkannten Fischerprüfungen anderer​Bundesländer werden der Fischerprüfung nach dem Fischereigesetz gleichgestellt


----------



## fenmaus

*AW: Fischereischein nach Umzug in anderes Bundesland*



ulf schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Auch in Bayern wird der lebenslange Schein einmal bezahlt und dann war's das. Allerdings sind das je nach Alter schon ein wenig mehr als die weiter oben erwähnten 30 Euro .
> In BaWü, McPom, SA und Thüringen wurde der auch immer anerkannt.
> 
> Gruß Ulf


_*Hallo,
ja, aber nur wenn sie eine Prüfung nachweisen können,dann werden die Fischereischeine in Bayern anerkannt.Die Zeitlich begrenzte werden nicht anerkannt,denn dies sind Scheine ohne Prüfung.
Gruß
fenmaus
*_


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Fischereischein nach Umzug in anderes Bundesland*



> Hallo,
> ja, aber nur wenn sie eine Prüfung nachweisen können,dann werden die Fischereischeine in Bayern anerkannt


Meines Wissens nicht ganz richtig.
Habe den genauen Gesetzestext nicht im Kopf, sinngemäß heisst es da "eine der bayerischen Prüfung vergleichbare" - meint, dass man zwar als Tourist mit allen Fischereischeinen in Bayern angeln darf, bei Umzug der Schein aber nur umgeschrieben werden muss, wenn vor der Prüfung wie in Bayern verlangt auch ein Kurs nachgewiesen werden kann. 

Das allerdings ist wieder so ne Grauzone, da das wiederum vom zuständigen Beamten der jeweiligen Gemeinde abhängt, was der da anerkennt..

Ich kenne Fälle, wo Bayern den Schein in Brandenburg machten (ging auch für in Bayern Ansässige, wenn als Fortbildung z. B. von einem Verein (muss kein Angelverein sein) oder einer Firma deklariert wurde), eine Bestätigung über 30 Stunden Kurs erhielten. 

Das umschreiben zurück in Bayern ging dann je nach Wohnort/Beamten problemlos bis nur mit Nachdruck und Androhung rechtlicher Schritte..

Die Brandenburger Prüfung ist eh die einfachste Alibiprüfung, die wirklich jeder schafft - man braucht halt einen "Kursleiter" (Angelschule, Verein, etc.), der die 30 Stunden Kurs bestätigt.

Gegenüber der Praxis mit wochenlangen Zwangskursen wie in Bayern (auch B-W) für viele Neulinge natürlich eine attraktive Alternative...


----------



## boeser

*AW: Fischereischein nach Umzug in anderes Bundesland*

Also in NRW ist die Lage durch das Landesfischereigesetz Paragraph 31 Abschnitt 7 eindeutig beschrieben:

"(7) Ein in einem anderen Land der Bundesrepublik Deutschland ausgestellter Fischereischein gilt auch im Geltungsbereich dieses Gesetzes, soweit der Inhaber in diesem anderen Land seinen ständigen Wohnsitz hat oder zum Zeitpunkt der Erteilung des Fischereischeins hatte."

Ich habe eine Fischereischein aus meiner Heimatstadt in NDS und wohne nun in NRW. Ich habe mir diesen Abschnitt zur Vorsicht ausgedruckt und meinen Papieren beigefügt. Allerdings wurde ich noch nie kontrolliert, kann also nicht über Erfahrungen berichten. Mein Problem ist aber immer, dass die Geschäfte, die den Rheinschein ausstellen darauf bestehen, die alte Adresse aus Niedersachsen einzutragen. Da hilft auch kein Reden. #d|uhoh:#d


----------



## Michael_05er

*AW: Fischereischein nach Umzug in anderes Bundesland*

Bei mir wurde auch nach dem Umzug (allerdings innerhalb RLP) die alte Adresse in die Erlaubnisscheine geschrieben. Als jetzt der Fischereischein verlängert werden musste, hat der Mensch vom Amt die neue Adresse dort eingetragen, jetzt bin ich die "Altlast" los.
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## brown-eye1910

*AW: Fischereischein nach Umzug in anderes Bundesland*

Moin, hab auch nochmal eine Frage zu dem Thema.
Ich hab meine Prüfung 2003 in Niedersachsen gemacht und besitze einen Schein auf Lebenszeit.
Nun wohne ich in Hamburg. Muss ich mir nun hier einen Jahresfischereischein beantragen, um an freien Gewässern zu angeln, oder reicht der aus NDS? Weil auf dem alten steht ja z.B. auch eine alte Adresse drauf, die nicht mehr aktuell ist.#c


----------



## brown-eye1910

*AW: Fischereischein nach Umzug in anderes Bundesland*

Keiner ne Ahnung?;+


----------



## Revilo62

*AW: Fischereischein nach Umzug in anderes Bundesland*

Ich denke, dass hier eine differenziertere Betrachtung erforderlich ist, soviele Bundesländer, so viele Fischereigesetze.
Beispiel Berlin: Fischereischeinprüfung --> Fischereischein für 10 Jahre, Verlängerung nach 5 Jahren erforderlich --> jährliche Fischereiabgabe ( 21 €)--> Nachweis durch Marke im Fischereischein
Beispiel Brandenburg : Fischereischeinprüfung--> Fischereischein,wahlweise auch auf Lebenszeit, jedoch muß alle 5 Jahre eineMarke geklebt werden ( ich glaube 40€), die Fischereiabgabe ist in den Bundesländern unterschiedlich gereglt, hier würde aber bei extrem pingligen Fischereiaufsehern der Schwindel mit der Wohnadresse schon auffallen und damit --> Verstoß gegen das Fischereigesetz, kann den Schein kosten


----------



## Revilo62

*AW: Fischereischein nach Umzug in anderes Bundesland*

Bei einer Kontrolle in Bayern durch die Polizei wurde explizit nach dem Prüfungsnachweis gefragt, gott sei dank dass ich den dabei hatte , durch einen Umzug vonBrandenburg nach Berlin und einer mehr als 10 jährigen Enthaltsamkeit vom Angeln nach der Wende mußte ich die Prüfungablegen, da meine alten Unterlagen vom DAV der DDR nicht anerkannt wurden. Dies hatte dann die Sherrifs auch beruhigt.


----------



## Knispel

*AW: Fischereischein nach Umzug in anderes Bundesland*

Ich bin von Bremen nach Niedersachen gewechselt. Hier gibt es den Fischereischein nicht, die wollten Vereinsseitig nur mein Prüfungszeugnis sehen. Ich habe die sogenannte "Sportfischerprüfung" nicht, konnte aber meine Gewässerwarteausbildung nebst Prüfung nachweisen - das wurde als "Sportfischerprüfung" voll anerkannt ( wäre ja wohl noch schöner wenn nicht - ich hätte denn eben eine abgelegt ) . Meinen Bremer Schein - auf Lebzeit ( gab es damals auf Grund einer Übergangsregelung, ) ohne Prüfung  - schreibe ich also nicht um, sonst verliere ich ja auch meine Stockangelrechte in Bremen ...


----------



## Aalangler66

*AW: Fischereischein nach Umzug in anderes Bundesland*

Jetzt klinke ich mich hier auch mal ein, da ich nun garnicht mehr weiß, was nun stimmt #q#q#q

FOLGENDES: Ich habe einen bayerischen Fischereischein auf Lebenszeit. Nun bin ich vor einiger Zeit wieder "in die Heimat" gezogen (Land Brandenburg). Soweit-Sogut.
War heute bei der Fischereibehörde zwecks Fischereiabgabe-Marke (für 5 Jahre) und dort wurde mir nun folgendes erzählt: Ich muß den Fischereischein umschreiben lassen, da ich ja nun im Land Brandenburg wohne und nicht mehr in Bayern. Würde 25€ kosten.
Habe nun aber folgendes gelesen:

"Fischereischeine anderer Bundesländer werden nach Ablauf ihrer Gültigkeit umgeschrieben und verlängert. Ebenso wird eine in einem anderen Bundesland abgelegte Fischerprüfung zur Erteilung eines Fischereischeins anerkannt."

Nach Ablauf ihrer Gültigkeit .... tja, mein FS ist NICHT BEFRISTET !!! Somit läuft die Gültigkeit NIE AB !!!

Hier steht das geschrieben:

http://www.bfv-sr.de/fischereiaufsicht/dateien%20fischereiaufsicht/sonderregelungen%20zum%20fischereischein.html

Kann mir nun einer sagen, was hier stimmt ???

Danke für Info`s & Gruß


----------



## Andal

*AW: Fischereischein nach Umzug in anderes Bundesland*

Der bayrische FS ist zwar auf Lebenszeit ausgestellt. Das bezieht sich aber nur auf das Dokument und nicht zwangsläufig auch auf die Fischereiabgabe und die ist hierbei der Knackpunkt.

Hast du auch die Fischereiabgabe in Bayern auf Lebenszeit (gestaffelter Betrag...) entrichtet, oder nur befristet?


----------



## Revilo62

*AW: Fischereischein nach Umzug in anderes Bundesland*

Der Fischereischein unterliegt dem Wohnortprinzip, d.h. er muss bei Umzug umgeschrieben werden, spätestens jedoch bei Ablauf der Gültigkeit.
Da mehrere Bundesländer mittlerweile den lebenslangen Schein haben sollte er zur Vermeidung unnötiger Scherereien bei seiner
zuständigen unteren Fischereibehörde hierzu mal nachfragen.
Hier geht es nicht um das Wecken schlafender Hunde, kann aber bei einer Kontrolle z.B. durch die Entenpolizei bei gleichzeitigem Abgleich mit den Meldeunterlagen (PA) problematisch werden. 

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Andal

*AW: Fischereischein nach Umzug in anderes Bundesland*

Ich hatte ja seinerzeit das gleiche. Umzug nach Rheinland-Pfalz und noch gute drei Jahre auf der bayrischen Gebührenmarke. Aussage damals vom Bürgerbüro: "Fischen sie den mal zu Ende und dann kommen sie wieder und holen sich einen neuen Schein bei uns!"


----------



## Aalangler66

*AW: Fischereischein nach Umzug in anderes Bundesland*

@Andal...

Folgendes steht im Ausweis: 

" Einmalzahlung (Lebenszeit) Betrag 192€ " .... tja, was soll das nun heißen?
Also wenn ich das Wort EINMALZAHLUNG höre, dann gehe ich davon aus, daß ich das EINMAL zahle, oder?
Außerdem zahle ich ja auch die Fischereiabgabe .... was soll ich denn nun noch alles zahlen?

Mitgliedsbeitrag
Jahreskarte für Gewässer
Fischereiabgabe ..... das langt ja wohl, oder?


----------



## Revilo62

*AW: Fischereischein nach Umzug in anderes Bundesland*

Du hast mit Deinen 192,00€ lediglich den lebenslangen Schein  bezahlt, damit der Freistaat keine weiteren Büroarbeiten mit Dir hat, ähnlich wie der Führerschein.
Dennoch ist ja die Fischereiabgabe weiter fällig, oder ? 
So auch in Brandenburg, pro Jahr 12€ oder 5 Jahre 40 € und die möchtest Du doch in BRB gern zahlen, also mußtDu höchstwahrscheinlich den FS umschreiben lassen und das kostet Gebühren, das ist ein Nachteil des Förderalismusprinzips.
Man kann nicht alles haben.

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Andal

*AW: Fischereischein nach Umzug in anderes Bundesland*



Aalangler66 schrieb:


> Außerdem zahle ich ja auch die Fischereiabgabe .... was soll ich denn nun noch alles zahlen?



Ich kann doch auch nichts dafür, dass du jetzt einen neuen Schein haben und bezahlen musst. Angeln ist nun einmal eine Sache der einzelnen Bundesländer.


----------



## Lazarus

*AW: Fischereischein nach Umzug in anderes Bundesland*



Aalangler66 schrieb:


> Folgendes steht im Ausweis:
> 
> " Einmalzahlung (Lebenszeit) Betrag 192€ " .... tja, was soll das nun heißen?


Das heißt, dass du die Fischereiabgabe bereits auf Lebenszeit bezahlt hast. Der Fischereischein als solcher gilt in Bayern ohnehin auf Lebenszeit. Wärst du in Bayern geblieben, hättest du mit diesem Dokument bis zu deinem Lebensende Fischen können, ohne dich noch jemals um den Fischereischein oder die Fischereiabgabe kümmern zu müssen.

Ob du deinen Schein unter diesen Umständen jemals umschreiben lassen musst, weiß ich nicht. Schließlich verliert er (in Bayern) nie seine Gültigkeit.
In der Tabelle, die du verlinkt hast, wird nur auf den Fischereischein Bezug genommen. Die Fischereiabgabe ist aber prinzipiell eine andere Baustelle.


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Fischereischein nach Umzug in anderes Bundesland*

Die Krux mitm Föderalismus, 16 Gesetzen, 16 Verordnungen, 16 unterschiedliche Prüfungen (sofern man die je nach Bundesland überhaupt braucht), 16 unterschiedliche Regelungen beim Umzug....

Dazu kommt, dass das in den meisten Ländern von den Leuten aufm Rathaus gemacht werden muss, und es da große Unterschiede geben kann selbst im gleichen Bundesland..

Die Frage wäre da, ob man den Schein umschreiben muss, oder ob es eine Möglichkeit den lebenslang gültigen und Fischereiabgabe bezahlt habenden aus Bayern zu behalten, wenn man nen neuen im neuen Bundesland bekommen hat - ich glaube, bei der Frage würden einige Verwaltungsbeamte vor Ort ins Schwitzen kommen..

Eine reine Umschreibung ohne Anerkennung lebenslang bezahlter Fischereiabgabe wäre ja schon eigentlich sowas wie Enteignung.. ;-))


----------



## Andal

*AW: Fischereischein nach Umzug in anderes Bundesland*

Laut unseres Gemeindeamtes wäre es da kein Problem gewesen. Man hätte den neuen Wohnsitz auf dem alten Schein vermerkt und gut wäre es gewesen. In wie weit das auch den wirklichen Vorgaben entsprochen hätte, kann ich nicht sagen. Im Zweifelsfall hätte aber hinter der Adressänderung ja ein Dienstsiegel der Gemeinde geprangt; den Schwarzen Peter hätte nicht ich gehabt.

Du kannst deinen eigenen "kleinen Dienstweg" gehen und auf ewig ein Gast aus Bayern bleiben und darauf vertrauen, dass dir das durchgeht.


----------



## Taxidermist

*AW: Fischereischein nach Umzug in anderes Bundesland*

@Aalangler,
Hast du konkret Probleme gehabt eine Gewässerkarte mit dem bayrischen Schein zu bekommen?
Wenn nicht, dann würde ich es so lassen wie es ist, also mit dem bayrischen Fischereischein deine Karten kaufen.
Ich habe dies nach einem Umzug nach BW auch so gemacht und mir erst einen BW Fischereischein geholt als der alte (RP) nach drei Jahren abgelaufen war.
Bis dahin hatte ich keinerlei Probleme eine Gewässerkarte zu erwerben, es hat schlicht niemanden interessiert (mich auch nicht!), solange der alte Fischereischein gültig war!
Selbst bei einer möglichen Kontrolle dürfte es keine Probleme geben, da der (bayrische) Fischereischein ja gültig ist und man nicht noch zusätzlich seinen Perso vorzeigen muss, aus dem dann der Wohnsitz hervorgehen würde.



> Du kannst deinen eigenen "kleinen Dienstweg" gehen und auf ewig ein Gast  aus Bayern bleiben und darauf vertrauen, dass dir das durchgeht.



Die Beiträge haben sich überschnitten, aber genau so würde ich es machen, b.z.w. habe ich so gemacht!

Jürgen


----------



## Nidderauer

*AW: Fischereischein nach Umzug in anderes Bundesland*



Andal schrieb:


> Ich hatte ja seinerzeit das gleiche. Umzug nach Rheinland-Pfalz und noch gute drei Jahre auf der bayrischen Gebührenmarke. Aussage damals vom Bürgerbüro: "Fischen sie den mal zu Ende und dann kommen sie wieder und holen sich einen neuen Schein bei uns!"



 War bei mir auch nicht anders nach einem Umzug von Hessen nach Sachsen. Auf dem hessischen 10-Jahresfischereischein waren noch 6 Jahre "drauf", die wurden erst abgesessen, danach hab ich einen lebenslangen sächsischen Schein beantragt und auch bekommen. War damals auch mit den Behörden so abgestimmt.

 Grüße Sven


----------



## Nidderauer

*AW: Fischereischein nach Umzug in anderes Bundesland*



Aalangler66 schrieb:


> " Einmalzahlung (Lebenszeit) Betrag 192€ " .... tja, was soll das nun heißen?



Der sächsische Schein kostet nur 34,- Euronen. Was das heißt, kannst Du dir selber ausmalen, ich würde sagen der Tatbestand der Wucherei ist da erfüllt :vik:

https://www.landwirtschaft.sachsen...._und_Kosten_saechsischer_Fischereischeine.pdf

Grüße Sven


----------



## Aalangler66

*AW: Fischereischein nach Umzug in anderes Bundesland*

Mann, mann .... so viele Antworten!

Jemand wollte wissen, ob ich Probleme habe, eine Gewässerkarte zu kaufen ... nein, keine Probleme!
Ich lasse es jetzt darauf ankommen und mache garnix #c, wenn ich mal Kontrolle hab, dann werden wir schon sehen |krach:! 
Ich habe nen gültigen FS, eine gültige Gewässerkarte, Fischerei-Abgabe für die nächsten 5 Jahre bezahlt .... na was denn nun noch #q ?


----------



## Lajos1

*AW: Fischereischein nach Umzug in anderes Bundesland*

Hallo Aalangler66,

wenn Du 192.- Euro bezahlt hast warst Du bei der Ausstellung (Bezahlung) des Fischereisscheins für Bayern zwischen 38 und 42 Jahre alt und hast damit auch die Fischereiabgabe für Bayern für Dein ganzes restliche Leben bezahlt.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Aalangler66

*AW: Fischereischein nach Umzug in anderes Bundesland*

@Lajos1 .... da magst du Recht haben, aber was nützt mir das ??? GARNIX !!! Zahle nun hier in Brandenburg nochmals Fischerei-Abgabe .... also doppelt!#q


----------



## Locke4865

*AW: Fischereischein nach Umzug in anderes Bundesland*



Nidderauer schrieb:


> Der sächsische Schein kostet nur 34,- Euronen. Was das heißt, kannst Du dir selber ausmalen, ich würde sagen der Tatbestand der Wucherei ist da erfüllt :vik:
> 
> https://www.landwirtschaft.sachsen...._und_Kosten_saechsischer_Fischereischeine.pdf
> 
> Grüße Sven


  mit den 34€ hast du aber nur den Schein bezahlt nicht die Abgabe die wurde in Sachsen abgeschafft 
in BRB z.B. mußt du die Fischereiabgabe noch nachbezahlen auch wenn du nur ne Tageskarte holst 
ich hab den Schein noch "voll" bezahlt damals mit 214€ lebenslang


----------



## Andal

*AW: Fischereischein nach Umzug in anderes Bundesland*

Jetzt jammer nicht lang rum. Wenn du die Angelkartenpreise in BBG mit denen in Bayern vergleichst, dann hast du in einem Jahr eh wieder alles auf bari gesetzt.


----------



## Trollwut

*AW: Fischereischein nach Umzug in anderes Bundesland*

Ich wurde in Bayern gleich mit 14 zu lebenslänglich verknackt, hab damals 300€ bezahlt.

Wohne mittlerweile in BaWü.
Bei der Ummeldung des Wohnsitzes und der damit einhergehenden Änderung auf dem Personalausweis hieß es:
"Sie müssten uns dann demnächst auch alle anderen amtlichen Dokumente zur Änderung vorbeibringen"
"Was heißt denn "müsste""?

"Mir könned Sie ja nit zwinge."

Meine Gewässerkarten hier kann ich mit dem bayrischen Schein lösen, warum sollte ich da also irgendwas, am besten noch gebührenpflichtig, ändern lassen?


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Fischereischein nach Umzug in anderes Bundesland*

Tja, Jean, gaaaanz so einfach isses nicht, siehe Fischereiverordnung B-W:


> (5) Gültige Fischereischeine anderer Bundesländer gelten auch in Baden-Württemberg, es sei denn der Inhaber hat hier seine Hauptwohnung.* Wird die Hauptwohnung nach Baden-Württemberg verlegt, sind die in anderen Bundesländern ausgestellten gültigen Fischereischeine längstens bis zum Ende des auf die Wohnungsnahme nachfolgenden Kalenderjahres gültig. *Das Ministerium kann durch Rechtsverordnung im Ausland erworbene Fischereischeine oder vergleichbare Dokumente dem baden-württembergischen Fischereischein gleichstellen, soweit der Inhaber seine Hauptwohnung nicht in Baden-Württemberg hat; Satz 2 gilt entsprechend.


Lässt Du nicht umschreiben, kriegste zwar weiter nen Erlaubnisschein (woher solls der Verkäufer wissen, dass Du nach B-W gezogen bist), allerdings ist ab dem Zeitpunkt (Ende des auf die Wohnungsnahme folgendes Kalenderjahres) Dein bayrischer Fischereischein in B-W ungültig und somit ists Schwarzangeln/Fischwilderei (in anderen Bundesländern (da biste dann ja weiter Gastangler und nicht Einwohner) dürfte er aber weiter gelten).

Chance erwischt zu werden:
Gering...

Wenn trotzdem:
Scheixxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Daher, wie schon mal gesagt:
Muss man für jedes Bundesland nachschauen, wie das geregelt ist (meist nicht so, wies einfach oder sinnvoll wäre - Bürokrateutonien halt..........).....


----------



## Nidderauer

*AW: Fischereischein nach Umzug in anderes Bundesland*



Locke4865 schrieb:


> mit den 34€ hast du aber nur den Schein bezahlt nicht die Abgabe die wurde in Sachsen abgeschafft
> in BRB z.B. mußt du die Fischereiabgabe noch nachbezahlen auch wenn du nur ne Tageskarte holst
> ich hab den Schein noch "voll" bezahlt damals mit 214€ lebenslang



Hallo Jens,

die von Dir bezahlte Fischereiabgabe ist aber trotzdem auf Sachsen bezogen oder hat das im gesamten DAV-Bereich Gültigkeit und Du musst da nix mehr bezahlen?

Als ich den alten hessischen Schein (mit bezahlter Fischereiabgabe) noch hatte, mußte ich in Schleswig-Holstein ab 2012 (?-Jahreszahl weiß ich nicht mehr ganz genau) auch zusätzlich eine Fischereiabgabe von 10 Euro pro Jahr zahlen, um dann an oder auf der Ostsee zu angeln. Dafür braucht es dort keine weiteren Ausgaben für einen Erlaubnisschein und vor allem, man fängt auch was. Für sowas bezahl ich grundsätzlich gerne 

Grüße Sven


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Fischereischein nach Umzug in anderes Bundesland*

Fischereiabgabe ist Ländersache und auch wiederum in jedem Bundesland anders geregelt - in Niedersachsen gabs noch nie eine, in Sachsen wurde sie abgeschafft, in SH musste auch als Touri trotz zu Hause bei entrichteter Abgabe nochmal für SH bezahlen, etc., etc.....

Also auch hier wieder:
In jedem Bundesland anders, für jedes Bundesland vorher informieren....
Bürokrateutonien.............


----------



## Trollwut

*AW: Fischereischein nach Umzug in anderes Bundesland*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Tja, Jean, gaaaanz so einfach isses nicht, siehe Fischereiverordnung B-W:
> 
> Lässt Du nicht umschreiben, kriegste zwar weiter nen Erlaubnisschein (woher solls der Verkäufer wissen, dass Du nach B-W gezogen bist), allerdings ist ab dem Zeitpunkt (Ende des auf die Wohnungsnahme folgendes Kalenderjahres) Dein bayrischer Fischereischein in B-W ungültig und somit ists Schwarzangeln/Fischwilderei (in anderen Bundesländern (da biste dann ja weiter Gastangler und nicht Einwohner) dürfte er aber weiter gelten).
> 
> Chance erwischt zu werden:
> Gering...
> 
> Wenn trotzdem:
> Scheixxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> Daher, wie schon mal gesagt:
> Muss man für jedes Bundesland nachschauen, wie das geregelt ist (meist nicht so, wies einfach oder sinnvoll wäre - Bürokrateutonien halt..........).....




Die frage ist dann allerdings wieder:
Ich wohne aktuell in Zwischenmiete und meine kommende Wohnung wird wieder Zwischenmiete. Dementsprechend lasse ich meinen Personalausweis dann wieder ändern - Und auf dem steht immer nur die aktuelle Adresse mit Änderungsdatum.

Abgesehn davon hab ich eh sehr wenig Interesse daran besonders oft in diesem Fisch- und Wasserreichem, sowies Kosten- und Vorschriftenarmen Bundesland zu angeln.
Mich kommts günstiger, wenn ich übers Wochenende die 250km einfach nach Hause fahre, dort angle und wieder nach BaWü fahre - und fange in Bayern mehr.

Meine Abneigung gegen Schwaben kommt nicht von ungefähr :m:m


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Fischereischein nach Umzug in anderes Bundesland*

Es ist ganz einfach:
Hauptwohnsitz in B-W?
Dann gilt das von mir geschriebene, egal wo Du vorher oder nachher wohnen wirst..
Föderalismus und Bürokrateutonien.................


----------



## Lajos1

*AW: Fischereischein nach Umzug in anderes Bundesland*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Meine Abneigung gegen Schwaben kommt nicht von ungefähr :m:m


Hallo Trollwut,
woher kommt das?
ich war bei der Bundeswehr vor knapp 50 Jahren im Auslandseinsatz|supergri  bei den Würrtembergern, eineinhalb Jahre lang. Wir waren so etwa 7 Franken, 3 Preußen und rund 150 Würrtemberger (gut ein paar Badener waren auch dabei) Fast alle waren ganz verträgliche Typen, da mußte man sich richtig anstrengen um mit denen in Streit zu kommen; passierte aber so gut wie nie.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Trollwut

*AW: Fischereischein nach Umzug in anderes Bundesland*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo Trollwut,
> woher kommt das?


den Fischereilichen Bestimmungen, der Sprache!!! und dem in jedem einzelnen Kaff fest installiertem Blitzer. :m


----------



## Franky

*AW: Fischereischein nach Umzug in anderes Bundesland*



Trollwut schrieb:


> den Fischereilichen Bestimmungen, der Sprache!!! und dem in jedem einzelnen Kaff fest installiertem Blitzer. :m



Bis auf die fischereirechtlichen Bestimmungen könntest Du diese Probleme aber auch im schönen Hessenländle haben! :q


----------



## Trollwut

*AW: Fischereischein nach Umzug in anderes Bundesland*



Franky schrieb:


> Bis auf die fischereirechtlichen Bestimmungen könntest Du diese Probleme aber auch im schönen Hessenländle haben! :q



Bei denen kommt auch noch der "Genuss" des "köstlichen" Nationalgetränks dazu :q:q

Ich hätte einfach in Franken bleiben sollen :q


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Fischereischein nach Umzug in anderes Bundesland*

Weichei ;-))))


----------



## Andal

*AW: Fischereischein nach Umzug in anderes Bundesland*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Ich hätte einfach in Franken bleiben sollen :q



Bleibe im Lande deiner Väter und nähre dich reichlich!


----------



## Franky

*AW: Fischereischein nach Umzug in anderes Bundesland*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Bei denen kommt auch noch der "Genuss" des "köstlichen" Nationalgetränks dazu :q:q
> 
> Ich hätte einfach in Franken bleiben sollen :q



Man wächst mit seinen Aufgaben! :m

Ich hatte aber hier damals auch meinen Spaß mit der Unteren Fischereibehörde, die meine Bremer Prüfung nicht anerkennen wollte. Angeblich sei sie weder staatlich noch staatlich anerkannt, was von der ausführenden Stelle dann heftigst dementiert widerlegt wurde. Meinen Fischereischein auf Lebenszeit aber hat "man" anerkannt und für uneingeschränkt gültig erklärt... #c Würde sich dabei wie mit dem Führerschein verhalten, erklärte "man" mir damals............. 

Ganz ehrlich - ich würde da lieber in den sauren Appel beissen (als den Äbbelwoi zu saufen ) und sehen, dass ich den württembergischen Lappen kriege. :m


----------



## Trollwut

*AW: Fischereischein nach Umzug in anderes Bundesland*



Franky schrieb:


> und sehen, dass ich den württembergischen Lappen kriege. :m



Hat sich erledigt, nicht nötig.
Bin nur 3 Jahre hier, werde mich erst 2016 ummelden, weil ich eben aktuell nur in Zwischenmiete wohne und dementsprechend wieder umziehen muss. Mein Schein wäre demnach bis Ablauf 2017 gültig:
"Wird die Hauptwohnung nach Baden-Württemberg verlegt, sind die in anderen Bundesländern ausgestellten gültigen Fischereischeine längstens bis zum Ende des auf die Wohnungsnahme nachfolgenden Kalenderjahres gültig."

Allerdings hab ich im 5. Semester, also im Sommer 2017, ein Praxissemester. Das mach ich bei mi in Franken, melde mich für das halbe Jahr wieder nach Bayern.

Nach dem Praxissemester melde ich mich wieder nach Bawü, würde damit den gültigen Schein bis Ende 2018 behalten.
Im Herbst 2018 bin ich aber mim Studium (hoffentlich) fertig und verschwinde wieder.

Und Alles ganz legal und gesetzlich korrekt :m


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Fischereischein nach Umzug in anderes Bundesland*

So ist, wenn Du zwischen durch wieder ummeldest - Bürokrateutonien halt..


----------



## Locke4865

*AW: Fischereischein nach Umzug in anderes Bundesland*



Nidderauer schrieb:


> Hallo Jens,
> 
> die von Dir bezahlte Fischereiabgabe ist aber trotzdem auf Sachsen bezogen oder hat das im gesamten DAV-Bereich Gültigkeit und Du musst da nix mehr bezahlen?
> 
> Als ich den alten hessischen Schein (mit bezahlter Fischereiabgabe) noch hatte, mußte ich in Schleswig-Holstein ab 2012 (?-Jahreszahl weiß ich nicht mehr ganz genau) auch zusätzlich eine Fischereiabgabe von 10 Euro pro Jahr zahlen, um dann an oder auf der Ostsee zu angeln. Dafür braucht es dort keine weiteren Ausgaben für einen Erlaubnisschein und vor allem, man fängt auch was. Für sowas bezahl ich grundsätzlich gerne
> 
> Grüße Sven


Ist auf alle im Gewässerpool bezogen ich brauch in BRB nix zahlen


----------



## Aalangler66

*AW: Fischereischein nach Umzug in anderes Bundesland*

So, um das Thema abzuschliessen: War heute bei der Behörde und hab mir nen Fischereischein (unbefristet) geholt. Sind wieder 25€ in irgendwelche Kaffeekassen geflossen #c
Egal, habe nun nen bayerischen und nen brandenburgischen FS.
Den bayerischen werde ich wohl nie wieder brauchen ...


----------



## Kaulsdorfer

*AW: Fischereischein nach Umzug in anderes Bundesland*

Ahoi, hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem Umzug Berlin - Brandenburg und was das für den Fischereischein bedeutet?


----------



## Köpenicker 72

*AW: Fischereischein nach Umzug in anderes Bundesland*

Hallo   ,
wollte evtl. nächstes Jahr von Berlin nach Niedersachsen ziehen.Besitze den Fischereischein A .
Nun habe ich gelesen ,das man eine Fischerprüfung nachweisen muss.Weißt der Fischereischein A nicht die Fischerprüfung aus ?


----------



## echoplex

*AW: Fischereischein nach Umzug in anderes Bundesland*

Soweit ich weiß, sind Angelscheine universel gültig?
Ich habe zB meinen in NRW gemacht und darf damit lediglich nicht in Hessen fischen, da ich nicht an einem Vorbereitungskurs teilgenommen habe


----------



## Waller Michel

*AW: Fischereischein nach Umzug in anderes Bundesland*

Der Beitrag ist zwar schon etwas älter auf den du hier geantwortet hast aber wenn du in NRW wohnst und einen Fischereischein aus NRW besitzt ist der selbstverständlich auch dort uneingeschränkt gültig. Etwas komplizierter wird es bei einem Umzug in ein anderes Bundesland dort gibt es Ausnahmen das die Prüfung die in einem anderen Bundesland abgelegt wurde nicht anerkannt wird wenn die dortige Prüfung vom Niveau her nicht der Prüfung entspricht in dem Bundesland wo du den Fischreischein beantragen möchtest ; bzw du während du deinen Wohnsitz in dem einen Bundesland hattest in einem anderen Bundesland die Prüfung abgelegt hast. Dies alles gilt allerdings nur bei einer Ersterteilung eines Fischereischeines ansonsten kannst du dich auf Besitzstandswarung berufen und den Schein vor Ablauf der Gültigkeit in jedem Bundesland umschreiben lassen, gegen die übliche Gebühr versteht sich. 


LG


----------



## Köpenicker 72

*AW: Fischereischein nach Umzug in anderes Bundesland*

Moin  ,
habe mich jetzt bei der Stadt Wolfenbüttel informiert.Brauche meinen Fischereischein A mit den letzen drei aufeinanderfolgenden eingeklebten Fischereiabgabemarken +Passfoto+35 € .Und dann bekomme ich den Fischereischein Niedersachsen (auf Lebenszeit).


----------



## GandRalf

*AW: Fischereischein nach Umzug in anderes Bundesland*

...Lebenszeit...

So lange du in Niedersachsen wohnst!


----------



## kursleiter

*AW: Fischereischein nach Umzug in anderes Bundesland*

Hallo,

ich krame einmal einen etwas älteren Strang wieder hervor, weil ich kein neues Thema aufmachen will.

Folgender Sachverhalt: Anruf eines Anglers, der eigentlich davon ausging, dass er die Fischereibehörde am Apparat hätte. Okay, den Irrtum konnte ich dann sehr schnell korrigieren ;-)
Er kommt aus Sachsen mit lebenslangem Fischereischein, will in NRW angeln und in einen Verein eintreten. Möchte seinen amtlichen Ausweis aus Sachsen *nicht *umschreiben lassen (kostet ja Geld und NRW-Fischereischein gilt dann 1 oder 5 Jahre).

Mein Rat an ihn war: Solange du im Rahmen dessen bleibst, was man als "Besuch" bezeichnen könnte, geht das problemlos. Das funktioniert auch, wenn du mal ein Jahr in NRW in einer Niederlassung deiner Firma arbeiten sollst.
Wenn du aber deinen Wohnsitz in NRW hast, wird es komplizierter, denn du hast bei einer Kontrolle in den Papieren nicht den richtigen Wohnsitz. Das entspricht nicht dem, was man unter "sich odnungsgemäß ausweisen" versteht.

Was sagt ihr dazu ?

Gruß kursleiter, der am Schluss noch den Kontakt mit dem Kreishaus empfahl


----------



## ronram

*AW: Fischereischein nach Umzug in anderes Bundesland*

Naja, § 31 Abs. 7 LFischG NRW ist da ja ziemlich eindeutig.

" Ein in einem anderen Land der Bundesrepublik Deutschland ausgestellter Fischereischein gilt auch im Geltungsbereich dieses Gesetzes, soweit der Inhaber in diesem anderen Land seinen ständigen Wohnsitz hat oder zum Zeitpunkt der Erteilung des Fischereischeins hatte."

Und aus der Verwaltungsvorschrift zur Durchführung des LFischG:

"Ein in einem anderen Bundesland ausgestellter Fischereischein gilt - unter den genannten Voraussetzungen - lediglich bis zum Ablauf der Gültigkeit fort. Hat der Inhaber des Fischereischeins eines anderen Bundeslandes seinen ständigen Wohnsitz in Nordrhein-Westfalen, so ist nach erstmaligem Ablauf der Gültigkeit des Fischereischeins - bei Vorliegen der sonstigen gesetzlichen Voraussetzungen - ein nordrhein-westfälischer Fischereischein auszustellen."

Hatte er zum Zeitpunkt der Erteilung seinen ständigen Wohnsitz in Sachsen, kann er seinen sächsischen Fischereischein weiter nutzen...bis er abläuft. 
...und wenn es keinen erstmaligen Ablauf gibt, dann gibt's auch keinen NRW-Schein.

Absolut ordnungsgemäß.

Da gibt es kein Problem.


----------



## Aalangler66

*AW: Fischereischein nach Umzug in anderes Bundesland*

Hallo ...

Auch ich bin vor ein paar Jahren von Bayern nach Land Brandenburg gezogen.
Hatte (und habe noch immer) den bayerischen Fischereischein auf Lebenszeit. Desweiteren war ich beim Amt und habe dort gegen Gebühr einen lebenslangen FS fürs Land Brandenburg bekommen.


----------

